# Zenith R49W36, R56W36 won't turn on



## mslove2010 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, I have a Zenith either a model #R49W36 or R56W36 that won't start. It was working fine until yesterday but know their's no power the stanby indicator isn't on also no noise nothing. I do have the cable box connected which works fine I have unplug the TV for hours and check to make sure everything is plug back in tight still nothing. Please help!!! could it be on sleep mode because my grandson was touching it last..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mslove2010

The remote maybe locked by accident, if the display asks for a password just enter 7,7,7,7 on the remote it should unlock it. Make sure that the t.v is not in any other mode (see your manual). Try another outlet an turn on the set's power on button from the set itself without using the remote. If nothing happens press the power button and pass your hand on the screen and see if you feel any static coming from the glass. Should you feel static it means that the set is on, if not then there is power problem within the set.


post back your findings.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

No lights no bells no whistles usually means that you either have no power reaching the set or the power supply failed.


----------

